# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Norway Gets Commercial Wi-Fi, Cellular Service

## ckorakidis

Norway’s Hello has become one of the first companies to launch a converged Wi-Fi and cellular voice service, the company said.

To use the service, customers must purchase a Qtek phone, made by HTC, that runs Windows Mobile and supports voice over both Wi-Fi and cellular networks. Users can move between Wi-Fi and cellular networks without losing their calls, thanks to software from Cicero Networks that comes loaded on the phone. The software on the handset communicates with a back-end controller, also supplied by Cicero, to support the handoff between networks. The service was launched Monday.
...

http://www.cio.com/blog_view.html?CID=21148

----------

